# اثار فرعونية...صناعة صينية



## go love (25 أبريل 2009)

*Made in China صنع في الصين هذه الجمله التي اعتدنا عليها كما لو كانت جزء من القاموس العربي
لا اجد ان الموضوع يحتاج الي وضوح ولكن العنوان يشرح نفسه ...
صنع في الصين ..
وتعني هذه الجمله العديد من المعاني ..واخشي ان تكون حقيقيه(وانا اعلم انها حقيقيه)
وتعني..
1-عدم القدره علي الصناعه
2-العجز التام في توظيف عماله مصريه
4-تتحول البلاد الي دوله استهلاكيه 
5-تلاشي الطبقه المتوسطه في المجتمع
6-(كتيييييييييير جداا مش هاتكلم عنه عشان مصبش باحباط بس من الاخر كده مفيش بنات هاتتجوز ولارجاله كمان.. )30:30:

صنع في الصين ...
مع احترامي وتقديري للشعب الصيني ..
لقد غزة الاسواق الصنيه جميع اسواق العالم ولكن غزو الصين لمصر لم تكن مثل اي بلده في العالم ..
ولماذا صنع في الصين..
اولا العماله ارخص . ولكن كيف ...
يتقاضي العامل المصري في المصانع المصريه 450 جنيه لـ 600 جنيها مصريا بما يعادل 100 دولار شهريا 
ماذا عن العامل الصيني يتقاضي 500 دولار شهريا بما يعادل 2500 جنيه مصريا بلتقريب..
اذا كيف تكون العماله في الصين ارخص..
ولكن شهرة الصين بلعماله الصنيه الرخيصه ..جعلت الانظار تتوجه اليها وكأنها بلفعل ارخص من اي عماله عالميه..

صنع في الصين..
الصين لا تلتزم باي عهود تجاريه كل ما تفعله انها تنتج وتبيع في كل انحاء العالم 
لا وكيل لها سواء في انتاج احدي السلع ..فكل الشركات وكلاء لمنتجاتها ..
الهدف هو نشر والبيع ..
سيارات المرسيدس او التاويوتا او الفولكس او ما شبه ذلك...
كانت تصنع في الصين قبل ان تعلم شركاتها ان منتجاتها تصنع في الصين بنفس الجوده ولكن باسعار اقل 20مره عن السعر الحقيقي المتنج من الشركات الحقيقيه ..
تنص احدي قوانين التجاريه الصنيه ...
وتعني افعل ماشئت مادمت استطعت ان تفعل
مما جعل هذه الشركات تحت ضغط ويد الايدي العامله الصنيه مما ادي الي اتفاق هذه الشركات لصناعة منتاجاتها في الصين وكتابة عليها صنع ف.... وف.... وف....واعطائها اجر معين يرضي به العامل والشركه والمصنع المنتج لتجنب اخطار المنافسه ..وبلتالي تزيد العماله الصنيه ويزيد الشهر بانها ارخص عماله في العالم..
..وذلك في التجاره..
كلنا نسمع عن سيارات صنيه نزلت السوق ..
كل الناس ال بيتاجرو في السيارات الصنيه كانو قد تم التعاقد مع كل واحد فيهم علي حدي علي انه وكيل معتمد للشركه الصنيه لصناعة السيارات.وبعد مغادرة هذه الشركه الموكله من مكتب التعاقد .تقوم الشركه الصنيه بلاتفاق مع شركه اخري علي انها الوكيل الوحيد المعتمد لصناعة السيارات الصنيه.وهكذا الهدف هو البيع والشهره..وبعد مغادرة الوكلاء الصين ويعودون الي مصر مثلا تجدهم يحاربون بعض..(ياكلو بعض)
ولا تتدخل الصين باي شكل من الاشكال وتتفق مع غيرهم وغيرهم...

الاثار الفرعونيه صناعه صنيه..
اني اتعجب حينما اجد اشياء تخص مصر من تحف وبرديات واشكال ورموز مصريه قديمه علي شكل فرعوني ياتون الزائرين ليقتنوها ويجدون عليها صنع في الصين..
اتحسر علي هذه الكلمه التي اجدها في احد البازارات السياحيه في شارع الهرم السياحي..
ممحدث موقف امامي .فوج سياحي صيني جاء لهذه المنطقه فتوقف احدهم بجانب بعض التحف فاخذ احدي التحف المصريه الفرعونيه ووجد مكتوب عليها made in china
فنظر للبائع وابتسم وقال made in china
فنظر لة و داري الخجل بابتسامه عريضه وقال  له
this about old history 
of chinaese
ففهم قصدة انة يقول له دي عن التاريخ الفرعوني الصيني مش المصري)
فضحك بصوت عالي وضحكت انا  معه..

سنجد ان معظم الاشياء في منزلنا صناعه صنيه..
انظر لنظارتك لحذائك لزجاجة المياه للبنطلون او الجيبه 
حتي الشبشب ياولاااد الـــ حتي الشبشب)
حتي حجااااااااااااات كتير مش لازم نقولها ..
كل حاجه صيني ...ليه صيني ؟؟؟
صيني او يباني مش ده السوال السوال ليه انتي مش بتشتري المصري؟؟
معاك ان الجوده مش جيده 
ليه مش جيده..؟؟
لان مفيش فلوس
ليه مفيش فلووس؟؟
لان الفلوس (بخ) اول باول...(طبعا عارفين يعني ايه بيخ)
بس في حل ...

ان جميع الشركات التي تصنع منتاجاتها في الصين تتعاقد مع شركات الصنيه باموال طائله فيتم الاتفاق علي نصف المال والنصف الاخر عند استلام المنتجات..
فتأخذ الشركات الصنيه هذا المال( نصف التعاقد الاول) وتقوم بتشغيله حتي يتم الانتاج... لانه مال كبير جداا فيكون عندها امكانيات حديثه وبتالي صناعه ممتازه تنافس الدول الغربيه ..

فالحل ..ان يتوجه رجال الاعمال للشركات المصريه بنفس الاتفاق ان يتعاقدو علي نصف المال والنصف الاخر عند الاستلام..

ستجد ان الشركات المصريه ارخص وصناعه اجود... بدلا من التوجه للصناعه الصنيه او اليبانيه او الكوريه..

قبل 60 عاما تقريبا كانت تعاني اليابان من فقر في جميع المجالات ..واذكر معلومه  سمعتها كثيرا  حينما جاء وفد ياباني الي القاهره عام 1965 ووجدو بها سكك حديديه..فقالو لان نستطيع يوما من الايام ان نصل لمستوي التقدم في مصر..

انظر الان ماذا تعني مصر...تعني الحب و النيل والجمال يافرحتي.. يافرحتي دي يعني انا فرحااان بجد مش تريقه ولا حاجه..
عشان موقع الكليه مايتشمعش..
اصبحت اليابان اكبر الدول تقدما حتي مرض العمال بمرض يسمي الهاروشا ويعني مرض حب العمل بليباني...
الفرد اليباني لا يشتري سوي المنتج الياباني حتي لو كان اقل اقل 70 مره عن جودة المنتج المستورد حتي تم وقف الاستيراد قهرااا من قِبل الشركات المصدره لليابان بسبب عدم وجود طلبا عليها ..
اما هنا 
التلفزيون ده يباني عارف يعني ايه يباني...الجزمه دي امريكي ..ايطالي...التلاجه كوري البلاط اسباني المعلقه صيني الحمد لله الدبان مصري:crazy_pil






ربنا يستر علينا 

بس دعوتي ليكم وليا وانا اولكم
نحاول نشتري المصري وانا كمان هاحاول مع اني شايف صعب جداا بس نحاول ...
زي شكة الدبوس

ومنتظر رايكم فى
 شكة الدبوس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أبريل 2009)

*اولا احب احيك يا جو  علي الموضوع الجميل
دايما مواضيعك مهمة وهادفة وذات وجهه نظر 

كلامك سليم وجميل انك تشجع علي شراء المنتجات المحلية والصناعة المصرية 
لكن اللي بيخلينا نشتري المستورد لانة بيكون اجود في الصناعة والخامات 
وانت  عارف البلد منهوبة من واكلنها 

هنقول اية بلدنا ولازم نصلح ما فيها ومنقطعش الامل ولازم بردو نشجع الصناعة الوطنية 
مرسي جو
دام تالقك بمواضيعك الجميلة​*


----------



## go love (25 أبريل 2009)

اولا احب اشكرك على مشركتك واضافة رايك الهام جدا
انا طبعا اتفق معك فى انها منهوبة والجودة مش قوى 
بس مش  كل حاجة برة بتكون جودتها مية مية وبالنسبة لصنع فى الصين فاحنا بيوصلنا الدرجة التلتة من الصتاعة الصينية يعنى فى اجود بكتير من ما يوصلنا بس احنا بنسترخس
والشعب المصرى معروف بيحب دايما الاقل فى السعر
وبالنسبة للجودة ممكن تكون افضل بس لو شجعناها واقبلنا عليها

انتى عارفا والد واحد صحبى فتح ورشة تصنيع ملابس 
عارفا بعد ميخلص تصنيع يكتب على تكيت الملابس Made in China 
عارفا دة معناة اية يعنى اللي بيصنع عارف المنتج المصري مش هيتباع طول ممكتوب علية مصري
والمشترى عمرى مهيشترى غيري المستورد حتى لو *صينى* بس عندة افضل من منتج صناعة بلدة دية كارثا بجد 
لازم نشجع تصنيع بلدنا حقيقي 
بأذن اللة انا ناول افتح ورشة تصنيع ملابس كبداية انشاءاللة للمصنع الكبير 
وهكتب علي *صناعة مصريا مية فى المية*
وهعمل ثورة صناعية فى الملابس بس انتى ادعيلى ويلا بين ادينا فى ادين بعض نشجع صناعة بلدنا اللي احنا جزء منها وهى جزء منا​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وهادف يا جو 
المشكلة تكمن فى :
اولاً الثقة الضعيفة فى جودة منتجتنا الوطنية 
ثانياً الرخص الشديد لثمن المنتجات الصينية مقارنة بالمنتجاتنا
ثالثاً مدى تنوع وكبر السوق الصيني اعطى ثقة كبيرة فى هذا السوق حتى لو كان درجة تالتة ... 

يعنى اما نلاقى دولة بيطلع منها مئات المنتجات المختلفة سواء كانت اجهزة الكترونية او مصنوعات مختلفة  فطبيعي اننا نعطيها ثقة اكبر ونفضلها عن غيرها حتى لو كانت درجة ثالثة ولكن سعرها ممتاز للغاية بالنسبة للمستهلك محدود الدخل وبها كل ما يحتاجه المستهلك واكثر فما الذى يجعله ينظر الى المنتج المصرى الذى لن يكون افضل من جودة المنتج الصيني! 

الحل مش فى المحاولة ولا الكلام .. الحل فى ثورة صناعية كاملة منظمة من قبل الدولة...

لو عاوزين نتقدم فى صناعة النسيج مثلا لازم يتعمل خطة منظمة كاملة من قبل الدولة وبدعم من رجال الاعمال بهدف تطوير وصناعة الغزل والنسيج فى مصر على اعلى مستوى 

في كل صناعة فية حاجة اسمها مصانع مكملة زى السيارات مثلاً لازم يبقى فية مصنع لصناعة السيارات ولازم يبقى فية مصانع لصناعة الاجزاء المستخدمة فى صناعة السيارات, انا بسمية مصانع مكملة, وهو دا المطلوب لنجاح اى صناعة ...
ومينفعش نستورد قطع السيارة لانها هتكون مكلفة وهتغلى سعر السيارة وبالتالى هيقل الطلب عليها وبالتالى هتقل مبيعتها وتضعف الصناعة وتفشل زى ما حصل فى مشروع سيارات المصرى كان اسمه رمسيس تقريباً.


----------



## zezza (26 أبريل 2009)

يا بنى دى ناس مخها نضيف مش زى اللى فى بلدنا كل اللى يهمهم يدخلوا الحمام برجلهم اليمين ولا الشمال
و الصراحة برضوه التجار و الناس فى بلدنا بتسترخص اكمن الجودة بتبقى مش حلوة 
بس هنعمل ايه بقى ....... انا عن نفسى مادام فى للسلعة بديل مصرى بشتريه على طول مش اشترى الصينى
و اهه نعمل اللى علينا ممكن يحصل حاجة
شكرا كتير على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

حقا ما قلت جو
فالغزو الصينى اصبح مشكلة متفاقمة فى السوء المصرى
ورغم ان ظاهرة تكنولوجيا متفوقة ولكن جوهرة صناعة رديئة جدا
ولكنها تغرى المستهلك المصرى لرخص ثمنها وعدم وجود منافس لها
والمشكلة ليست فى الحكومة وحدها وانما فى الانسان المصرى 
فهو الذى افرز الحكومة وكل مسئولى الدولة ومشكلتة الحقيقية هى عدم الائنتماء
وعدم الامانة فى عملة والاستهتار الزائد حيث قد يحاسب الكفأ ويجازى اما المتواكل
صاحب الحزوة وماسح الجوخ يرقى لاعلى المناصب فتفرز لنا شخصيات فاسدة
تحاول ان تحطم كل ما هو ناجح او تنسب نجاحة لها اذا فالمشكلة فى تقافة مجتمع 
تعود ان ينساق منفذا للاوامر واصبح انسانا مسيرا وليس مخيرا فهو لم يجد من يقدر
مجهودة وعملة التقدير المادى والدليل نجاحة فى العمل خارج بلادة
وحتى يتغير هذا المجتمع يجب التطهير من اعلى الهرم وحتى اسفلة
كما نقوم بتنظيف سلم عمارة يكون من اعلى لاسفل
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

الصين دخلت كل حاجة
واكتسحوا العالم
واخواتي لموا الموضوع من كل الجوانب
وربنا يستر علينا احنا 

بس انا من كتير من بدرس صيني
عيني اتضيقت وشعري بقي ناعم وقصرت​


----------



## go love (29 أبريل 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وهادف يا جو
> *مشكور جدا اخ اكستريم
> *
> المشكلة تكمن فى :
> ...



*الحل دايما بيكون من المحاولة ودائما بيبدء بالكلام.....
محتاجين لوضع خطة فعلية  لنهضة حقيقية 
مش بس  كلامية او خيالية  او فقط تصويرية  محتاجين لوقفة ..... لثورة  
بدايتها تكون داخلنا  
نحاول ننهض بدولتنا نحارب الجهل ونصارع الجوع ونقضى على الفقر 
بعمل جمعيات... منظمات.... هيئات كلها تكون شبابية كلها حيوية
 عارف لو كل شاب عمل حاجة حقيقي بلدنا هتتغير 
لو حسينا بقيمة الوقت و عرفنا قيمتة وعملنا حساب للوقت المهدور وبقة فى مكافاة للعمل الناجح 
 اكيد كل شخص هيكون ناجح لان مفيش شخص يحب يكون فاشل

الحل انت قولتو.....فى رجال الاعمال 
انت ممكن تكون رجل اعمال 
وانتى وهو وهى يعنى فى ادينا مش فى ايد غيرنا
ياريت نحط ادينا فى ايد بعضنا ونرفع بلدنا
لو حتى بدءنا  من الصفر تاكد كل يوم هتزيد واحد​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أبريل 2009)

لا بالعكس المنتج المصري بقي ليه وجود رغم الغزو الصيني انا عن نفسي في منتجات كتير احتجتها و نشكر ربنا لاقتها مصنوعة في مصر كان في تحف معينة و طفيات و ادوات مكتبة كنت عيزها للمكتب عندي و لاقتها كلها مصري و كمان مرة احتجت سخان شاي لاقيته مصري برده و مرة تنية مروحة سقف و حجات كتير و بامانة جودها حلوة بس كل القصة ان انتشار المنتجات الصينية اكتر عشان كدا مش بنحس بالباقي عليالعموم انا عن نفسي من المقاتعين للمنجات الصينية و باذن الله الكل يعمل كدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أبريل 2009)

> *وهعمل ثورة صناعية فى الملابس بس انتى ادعيلى ويلا بين ادينا فى ادين بعض نشجع صناعة بلدنا اللي احنا جزء منها وهى جزء منا​*


*ربنا معاك ويوفقك يا جو​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2009)

go love قال:


> *الحل دايما بيكون من المحاولة ودائما بيبدء بالكلام.....
> محتاجين لوضع خطة فعلية  لنهضة حقيقية
> مش بس  كلامية او خيالية  او فقط تصويرية  محتاجين لوقفة ..... لثورة
> بدايتها تكون داخلنا
> ...


اولاً انا بحييك على نشاطك وعزمتك الرائعة 

ثانياً فية نقطة مهمة جداً بتأثر سلباً على كثير من المصريين وخاصة المسيحين وهى الانتماء .. فية كتير مننا مش بيحس بالانتماء تجاه مصر بالتالى مش مهتم غير بمصالحه الشخصية ومصالح من يعرفهم فقط ...

واعتقد ان اسباب ضعف الانتماء لدى البعض فى :

- اكثر من 80% من مصر مسلمين والقوانين مبنية على الشريعة الاسلامية:
اغلب رجال الاعمال الاقباط عند رغبتهم فى المساعدة فى الغالب يهتمون بمساعدة ودعم الكنائس او مشاريع لتشغيل الاقباط لان احساسهم بالانتماء اقوى للكنيسة عن الدولة ككل

الاغلبية الاقباط عند عملهم عند احدى الشركات التى يملكها مسلم مثلاً لا يهتمون بنجاح الشركة والمساعدة فى تطويرها قدر الاهتمام بنجاحهم الشخصى ونفس هذة المعادلة عند عمل مسلم فى شركة يملكها مسيحي...

- الفساد والمحسوبية والرشاوى فى كل مكان :
اى انسان عندما لا يجد ما يقدر عمله او لا يحصل على نتيجة عمله وجهده نتيجة لوجود فساد او محسوبية يفقد هذا الانسان ثقته فى رؤسائه فى العمل ويفقد الروح الايجابية فى العمل ويرتكز اهتمامه على المصلحة الذاتية فقط


هذة وجهت نظرى الشخصية وقد اكون على خطأ فى تحليلي


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على المجهود الجبار .....موضوع أكثر من الرائع...


----------



## go love (6 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> يا بنى دى ناس مخها نضيف مش زى اللى فى بلدنا كل اللى يهمهم يدخلوا الحمام برجلهم اليمين ولا الشمال
> و الصراحة برضوه التجار و الناس فى بلدنا بتسترخص اكمن الجودة بتبقى مش حلوة
> بس هنعمل ايه بقى ....... انا عن نفسى مادام فى للسلعة بديل مصرى بشتريه على طول مش اشترى الصينى
> و اهه نعمل اللى علينا ممكن يحصل حاجة
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع ربنا يباركك



انا معاكي ان التخلف لسة موجود والوعى قليل جدا 
بس كل شخص منينا لي دور المفروض يكون ايجابى فى تصحيح المسار 
وبجد لو كل شخص عمل زي مانتى بتقولى وشجع صناعة بلدة اكيد هيعود علينا بالخير لانينا دة مكانا مهما سفرنا او هجرنا فدة يعتبر وطنا 
يلا شجعى منتج بلدك ونرفع شعار المصري مصري
 مشكورة كتير  على مرورك واضافة رايك الهام جدا
تحياتــــــــ ــ ــى​


----------



## go love (6 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا ما قلت جو
> فالغزو الصينى اصبح مشكلة متفاقمة فى السوء المصرى
> ورغم ان ظاهرة تكنولوجيا متفوقة ولكن جوهرة صناعة رديئة جدا
> ولكنها تغرى المستهلك المصرى لرخص ثمنها وعدم وجود منافس لها
> ...




اولا اشكرك كتير على دخولك اخ وليم
 ثانيا انا معاك فى كل الاسباب اللي هى سبب حقيقي فى تدهور حال وطنا 
كل شخص قاعد على كرسي بيفكر مش فى خدمة البلد لا فى خدمة نفسى وبس
ولا مساوة ولا حرية ولا عدل  شعارات مرفوعة فقط
 والفقر والجهل والجوع لغاية وقتنا هذا مشاكل وامراض  بنحاول نعالجها 

و معاك ان  مفيش انتماء ولا حب مزروع   جوانا لبلدنا
 وفيلم هانى رمزرى كان تكسيد لطلب واحتياج الشعب لبيع ارضى والهروب بدلا من موجهة المشكلة
وبما انك طرحت بعض اسباب  المشكلة ووضعت حل فى غاية الخطورة وهو تطهير كلــــي  واحنا عارفين كويس ان من الصعب حدوثة
هل نقف متكتفين الايدى ونردد مقولات العيب *فــ الحكومة*
دولتنا *السبب*
هنروح لمين...
هنعمل اية* مفيش شغل *
*انا مسيحى* مليش مكان....
اتمنا معاودة دخولك مرة اخرى لوضع من وجهة نظرك
*ايـــــــة الحل؟*​


----------



## عريان هانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحه موضوع حلو بس انا شايف ان البلد خربت معدش ينفع تصليح خلصت خالص احنا احسن حاجه نسيب البلد ونمشى


----------



## عريان هانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

انا لسه جديد معلش كلامى وحش شويه بس انا زهقت من البلد


----------



## عريان هانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اساسا مش بشوف منتج مصرى انا كمان لو رحت اشترى تى شرت الرجل يقولى ده مش مصرى ده طيلند عشان ادفع سعر اعلى احنا شعب جعان صعب التغير شعب خد على العبوديه


----------



## back_2_zero (21 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى 
بس للاسف محدش حيقدر يعمل كدا 
دا كل حاجة صينى 
طب طلعيلى حاجة فى شققنا مش صينى 
مش حتلاقى 
و بعدين يعنى هى جات على دية 
​


----------

